# steel behind the winking lizard



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone ever catch anything other than bass down behind the winkinglizard in penninsula mainly at the little waterfall ?


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

I've caught smallies, rock bass, and small largemouths on that stretch of river. Never anything of any real size. But have quite a few in a single day. Sorry just re-read your post and saw the other than bass. My bad.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think steelhead only make it as far as the 82 bridge there is a low overhead dam there.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

82 is always too crowded tho and i love my old spots i honestly have never fished fall to spring this is first year


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

only one way to find out!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I think steelhead only make it as far as the 82 bridge there is a low overhead dam there.


The hop right over that little dam at SR82. Doesn't stop 'em.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

in stead of fishing in sewage go to the better rivers. you will be posting pics instead of asking if anyone did any good.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Notice where the above lives. No way he doesn't know better than to try to get away with such obvious nonsense. Why can't we just be more honest when it's obvious someone doesn't want anybody else near their hotspots? For those as yet unhip:
This particular part of the Cuyahoga isn't as clean as much of the upper stretch, but it regularly tests cleaner than the Chagrin and Grand.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> it regularly tests cleaner than the Chagrin and Grand.


I know the Rocky isn't any better than the 'Hoga, if not worse.
I thought the Grand runs very clean though...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Of course, I wouldn't fish the Hoga either!

If the dirty water doesn't get you, the Grassman will!

http://www.bigfootencounters.com/creatures/grassman.htm


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

I may not agree with "Producer"'s methods of misinformation, but he's hardly the only one who has done it. I've fished that general area for steelies and smallies for some years now, and I can somewhat understand the reluctance to share it.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

Station operated in cooperation with the city of Akron. 

04206000 CUYAHOGA RIVER AT OLD PORTAGE, OH
LOCATION.--Lat 41°08'08", long 81°32'50", Summit County, Hydrologic
Unit 04110002, on right bank 230 ft upstream from North Portage
Path bridge at Old Portage, 1.2 mi downstream from Little
Cuyahoga River, and 4 mi northwest of Akron City Hall.
PERIOD OF RECORD.--September 1921 to December 1935, March 1939 to
current year.
REVISED RECORDS.--WSP 1307: 1924(M). WSP 1912: Drainage area. WDR
OH-79-2: 1974 (M), 1976 (M).
REMARKS.--Natural flow of stream affected by diversions, storage
reservoirs and power plants. At Lake Rockwell, 17.7 mi upstream
from gage, an average of 68 cubic feet per second was diverted
for municipal supply of city of Akron. Sewage from city enters
river 2.9 m downstream from station. Some diversion from the
Tuscarawas River basin drainage into this basin at Portage Lake. 
Sediment data collected at this site 1972-1981. 


from the usgs site.......... notice sewage from the city enters the river........


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

from the bridge above the gorge dam to after the 82 dam its trash, turd, comdom, tampon city. especially when all the rain floods everything. they try to clean up as much as posible, sometimes its too much. none of what i posted was misleading. human sewage does go down the river.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> sewage from the city enters the river


Name one river in the state that doesn't have this problem.......


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

there are alot of them for sure creek lol


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Here we go again;I don't know where you scrounged up outdated records that old, but in my lifetime, a number of the offending sites listed were updated.Lower river still has problems fer shur, but EPA (Twinsburg) office still tests the rivers bi-annually and the Cuyahoga more than holds it's own with the others mentioned accurately above. And those records are both available(our tax money!), and up-to-date. 
Thanks for the nostalgia, though.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?04206000


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> there are alot of them for sure


I am not trying to be a smart-a**, but see how long it takes you to find one major trib in Ohio that doesn't receive out flow from a treament plant...

There might be one or two in the southern part of the state...


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This picture was taken in the city limits of Akron.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice fish! 

If you look closely to the left background, you can see the _Grassman_ crouching. You are lucky to have made it out ALIVE!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I guess I will give my two cents. I have fished the 303 spillway many times . I have put in lots of time there with little to show for it. I have caught a ton of suckers there and a few smallies in the winter. There are a ton a jagged rocks to snag on down there. It is also hard to access the good looking drifts due to the terain. I think that the very few lucky steelhead that make it over the rt 82 dam , can jump the 303 spillway like its nothing. I really dont think that the few fish that show up there stay there long. 

I also would have to say that none of the other tribs smell as ripe as the Cuyahoga. I prefer to fish all of the other rivers over the Cuyahoga.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

The Producer said:


> from the bridge above the gorge dam to after the 82 dam its trash, turd, comdom, tampon city. especially when all the rain floods everything. they try to clean up as much as posible, sometimes its too much. none of what i posted was misleading. human sewage does go down the river.


Pikedaddy is talking about the stretch of the river to Erie that at times still actually approaches the above otherwise ridiculous description, and several times last year almost tested as bad as Erie itself.
I've fished the Gorge area on down to Liberty Commons , however, much of my adult life, and in no way do his scare tactics accurately describe the waters we fish(along with several DOW friends) at any time-ever.
P.S. another nice fish,Swone!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I dont know if the names were mixed up or what . I am in no way trying to scare anybody from fishing the Cuyahoga. I was just answering the question that this post started out with. It is in my opinion that there are not many trout holding at the 303 spillway or anywhere above the rt 82 dam.

A tip I can give on fishing the Cuyahoga for steelhead is look for the foamy looking scum that floats on the top. They like to hold right underneath it.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

PD,
My bad,I wasn't talking about you, only the stretch of river you were referencing.
By the way, you're right,the steelhead going up the Cuyahoga instinctively go about as far as they can(bottom of Gorge Dam), or until their seasonal needs are met. ''Lewzer" is a winner when he states that under appropriate conditions the jump over theRt.82 dam is fairly easy for the bigger trout, perhaps the primary reason you never see any small steelies in the stretch from 82 to the Gorge.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I personaly wish the ODNR would do a test stocking program. Seriously, is there another NE ohio river with the access the cuyahoga has? Treated sewage is a non-issue and the CSO problem is hardly unique to this river. If it wasn't for the shipping channel I'd bet it would have been stocked with trout years ago. Imagine how far they could run if the big obsolete concrete thingy were taken out? Badmouth the river as you see fit, it has come a long way and is a great resource for those of us willing to explore it. 

My first ever steelhead encounter was in an Akron metropark about 10 years ago.

Oh, hey "the producer" you do know that those waterways running beneath the streets.........the ones with turds, tampons, and other personal trash, are sewers and not the river right?


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

lmao you guys make me laugh. there are trout there and i never said there wasnt. when the rain comes the sewers over flow into the hoga. there are 4 pipes i'll take anyone to and you may see for yourself. i've fished it my whole life. there are islands in the river, some springs there are tomato plants and watermelons growing on them. now do you think some one planted them? 
i do not, i think they came from the over flowing sewers in a nice turd rapper. any time it rains feel free to check the pipe right under the bridge across from the old ohio edison plant. i fish the hoga all the time. its very productive sometimes, but its still the same old hoga. there are 5 rivers that share a 400,000 yearly stocking. the hoga is not one of the rivers stocked, there are fish there but not numbers like in the other rivers. i am not trying to keep anything to myself. i'm tryin to share the better success from the other tribs.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've fished the Gorge area on down to Liberty Commons , however, much of my adult life, and in no way do his scare tactics accurately describe the waters we fish(along with several DOW friends) at any time-ever.


I say we settle this issue and ask Baitloser (wherever he is) and see what his experiences were.
I agree with The Producer in regards to the used condoms, used tampons littering the riverbanks in areas. I will not fish Cascade Valley on upstream anymore. I used to wade Cascade with an old pair of tennis shoes and shorts till one day all that stuff was lying everywhere along the banks and in the bushes lining the banks where the high water left them.
At least the feds are forcing Akron to deal with their portion of the problem within the next few years.
I can't wait till I can kayak from Cascade Valley up past the LTV plants to Lake Erie.
So many people don't realize what an asset we have in the Cuyahoga River that we can't really utilize due to health issues.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

The sewage plant regularly overflows and spills into the river. Hence why the EPA made Akron expand the plant. Yes the river is still dirty. If i remember correctly the state still says a handful of areas are unfit for swimming. That may have changed in last 2 years.

Even if the plant gets brought up to spec and can take the extra flow the river still has to wash away a TON of bad sediment that has built up over decades. 

The river is certainly progressing in the right direction. However it has a long way to go.

If anyone has seen the signs near the 82 dam about eating fish, they just posted them two years ago. Before that it was not safe and nothing was to be kept thru that stretch of water.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

holy crap my post started a battle lol i like the hoga but i grew up fishing it this is first year i have fished other than like 3 spots on it or the parks


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

It's not a battle bephotographs. It just people stating their opinion or experiences on the river. Plus it's wintertime.

For those that don't remember Baitloser, he fished the Cascade area wading in an old pair of shoes like I did. He had a cut on his leg which became infected and abscessed from wading in the river. The pictures were sick looking.

I stopped at Ohiohardwoodfurniture yesterday which is right next to the river on SR 303 in Peninsula. That area does look as though it would be difficult to access.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

thank you lewzer and meisterics. i am not the only one who has experienced
these things.




i'm heading to the chagrin with a few friends and will post how we did .


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Nice fish!
> 
> If you look closely to the left background, you can see the _Grassman_ crouching. You are lucky to have made it out ALIVE!


there are quite a bit of "grassmen" in Akron. especially within city limits.. never caught any steel though, any fun?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

This thread has really gotten everyone's blood boiling! I've fished the river the last 10 years, mostly around cascade valley. I caught my first hoga steelhead last year. Had another break my line the same day. Saw one steelhead try and jump over the 10' high falls below the dam at the gorge. I only made it 3' up. We should all push ODNR to start stocking the Hoga with steel. It's clean enough now. I've fished the Chagrin in a few times and it is definitely cleaner than the Hoga. 

I can't wait until the City of Akron gets finished fixing all their sewer problems so that we can see how great the Hoga can really be. I don't even care that I'll be one of the ones paying for it with the doubling or tripling of the sewer rates.


----------



## RedFishMadness (Jun 30, 2009)

Catching any kind of fish is a great opportunity, however, does anyone really have the wit to actually eat the fish you catch in the Hoga?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember a fellow posting about a stringer of channel cats he caught (and ate!) out of the Hoga this summer. I would _think_ about it, but fortunately the wife and I filled the freezer with nice Lake Erie perch.

The Producer brings up a good point too. I believe the river is a lot uglier near Akron. It sort of cleans itself (aeration and lots of gravel - like a big fish tank filter) as it goes downstream.
A Ranger told me years ago that the lower section below 303 is actually cleaner than the Akron area.

The point I was trying to make is that all the major tribs have sewage treatment plant discharge. Although most aren't as bad as the City of Akron's antique treatment facilities......


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> The point I was trying to make is that all the major tribs have sewage treatment plant discharge. Although most aren't as bad as the City of Akron's antique treatment facilities......


It is the only eastern trib with a major city more than 20 miles upsteam from the mouth. The rocky can stink from time to time, but places like Medina aren't going to add as much bad stuff as Akron. The other tribs have a different problem = septic and nonpoint runoff. Much of this is unchecked and can be more concentrated than the treated outflows.

The problem I have with the 'Hoga is that it has a chemical/sewage smell after rain events well downstream of the Botzum plant. The grand, rocky, chagrin and others don't smell that way.

I would love to see the state put some steelies in the 'Hoga (maybe browns too). More public property than all other steelhead streams combined, many areas away from parking so a hiker can be rewarded with solitude, cool feeder creeks in the upper end that could support limited reproduction. Also, the area within the federal park comes the closest to an 'artificial only' fishery by disallowing use of minnows and spawn.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

what is a grassman? and i agree i would like to see some steel in the hoga i posted a thing little while ago about yellow creek having steel i used to hike it all the time lots of nice fishing areas along with many other streams like it as well maybe if the state would make them all cleaner like have a week to just clean them all up and restrict more flow from plants and what not in a few years or more they might live here or migrate


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

Ive lived on the Hoga my whole 29 years and have loved fishing it the whole time. It was a crime to get rid of the Monroe Dam. The Pike in a Jon boat was unreal! Y??? Because no one talked about the spot that knew it. What happend to rt.82 dam? Now its more packed than Todds field hole @ the Chagrin. Ive been steelhead fishing 10 solid years now and all ive seen is spots get more crowded and full of trash from the overcrowding of spots. Ill tell you the strait up truth, I fish the Hoga more than any other trib 4 steelhead....Its not a secret anymore even though we tried.EVERY Lake Erie trib has trout. I dont fish the Hoga 4 the numbers, i fish it 4 the peace and quiet as im sure a lot of u secret river rats do. Sure i gettem, sure they r there but fishing any spot on the Hoga besides rt.82 is not 4 beginners, its a lot of small hole fast water with maybe a trout in that hole that u have to work that seam JUST right. So yes O.D.N.R. we beg you, please stock another trib or two ( CONTINUED )...........


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

( CONTINUED ) to give us a little more breathing room.( does water quality really matter??? since most of us release them to catch later that winter!!!!) But as to the upper HOGA i never fish it after rain, it is nasty and to think we all used to swim in it. There are a FEW trout and if u know how to fish it, well id like to say i know and 1/2 the time i get skunked. But like i said its not about the numbers.There used to be a lot more till the word got out about rt.82 a few years back now its more packed and packed and trashy. It is a true gauntlet 4 the fish there and most of the people ive seen catchem there harvest them. They do make it over of course but it is not easy so they get held there 4 the harvesters to pluck out. So all in all sure give it a cast, or any lake erie trib.. BUT IF YOU LIKE A QUIET LITTLE HOLE TO URSELF SHHH... SHHH...MUMS THE WORD MAN... ( unless u like the crowd ) good fishing all


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

oh, and to answer original question. Ive gotten a couple there but only when the water is SUPER low. its a very deep hole and u want to fish the side that you cant get to... Oh and i saw a few post on the gorge. i dont really go there anymore because im not half mountain goat anymore and the ticket i got from metro parks was the main benifactor to stop going there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The hoga hlods a great deal off steel. But the hoga is a long river from the mouth all the way up to the gorge. And finding them is the prob, unless you know alot where they like to hold. Thats why people who fish it, dont speak of it. Its nice sometimes to fish alone.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

billybob7059 said:


> I think steelhead only make it as far as the 82 bridge there is a low overhead dam there.


that little dam is only a hop and a skip for steelhead!


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

It's nice to see threads like this now allowed to run on a bit so we can learn about one another, if not always as much as we'd like about the subject at hand.We all remember not so very long ago when the slightest disagreement would hasten the uneccessary intervention of some overpowered "administrator".Encouraging to see the site grow up a bit...look how popular the stats reveal this thread to be after only a couple of days.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

collinwoodie said:


> It's nice to see threads like this now allowed to run on a bit so we can learn about one another, if not always as much as we'd like about the subject at hand.We all remember not so very long ago when the slightest disagreement would hasten the uneccessary intervention of some overpowered "administrator".Encouraging to see the site grow up a bit...look how popular the stats reveal this thread to be after only a couple of days.


I couldnt agree more.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

As for what has essentially become a series of reviews on the Cuyahoga as a whole, a review of the entire thread harkens back to the same old origin of misinformation: people -even those that obviously care-take one part of a 40+ mile long stream and quickly attribute ,with a weird sense of pleasure, all the negatives they've heard, and perhaps even at times seen there, to the river as a whole.The river above the Gorge Dam to it's source has been the state's primary source of northern pike for both size and numbers for all of recorded history.Pike are notoriously sensitive to questionable water quality, which is why they don't "take" in many fisheries at all, including many area lakes (which never have negative campaigns of misinformation and exaggeration spread about them) where they have been repeatedly introduced only to quickly die off.Making fun of someone, for instance, who eats channel cats out of the Cuyahoga is silly, unless he's catching them in the lower-to Erie-stretch, they should be fine.Unlike Erie itself, where ALL catfish consumption from ALL parts of the lake is strongly advised against, yellow perch from the upper river are outstanding, both statistically and by taste.Like it or not.
Not understanding or acknowledging the severe differences in the different stretches of the river (the "ranger" who said the water "downriver" of Cascade valley is actually cleaner than the upper reaches isn't going to be on Jeopardy any time soon)only leads to the silly generalities and comical stereotypes seen elsewhere on the thread.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

collinwoodie said:


> Making fun of someone, for instance, who eats channel cats out of the Cuyahoga is silly


That is kinda silly. The day and age we live in who would eat a Cuyahoga channel? Where u think Kent sewer goes? Plus all the other cities up there. Who would even think about taking fish out of such a small ecosystem to eat a 10" smallie, ( which is legal in that section ) or a beat up river cat. Granted the Cuyahoga is getting a lot better but in any section u show me i wanna see no scum, where i live you really do see tampons and condoms or any kinda trash you can imagine in 3 square yards. So yes, u would be silly to eat one there. go to mogadore and get all you want, save the gills!!!


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Troutbane said:


> where i live you really do see tampons and condoms or any kinda trash you can imagine


 EXACTLY what Collinwoodie was talking about...


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

collinwoodie said:


> The river above the Gorge Dam to it's source has been the state's primary source of northern pike for both size and numbers for all of recorded history.


Primary source was lake erie in recorded history. The only reason they r in the hoga is because they were stocked in the east branch res (hoga) and have made it in the hoga 4 reasons beyond me.( gotten way bigger @ w.b.(mahoning)) but i very much doubt it was the pristine waters. Also go take a walk along the hoga and tell me what you see. beauty coverd in so much filth you can smell it blocks away in the summer. ever been to rockin on the river? The smell aint the cheap beer bro.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

collinwoodie said:


> As for what has essentially become a series of reviews on the Cuyahoga as a whole, a review of the entire thread harkens back to the same old origin of misinformation: people -even those that obviously care-take one part of a 40+ mile long stream and quickly attribute ,with a weird sense of pleasure, all the negatives they've heard, and perhaps even at times seen there, to the river as a whole.The river above the Gorge Dam to it's source has been the state's primary source of northern pike for both size and numbers for all of recorded history.Pike are notoriously sensitive to questionable water quality, which is why they don't "take" in many fisheries at all, including many area lakes (which never have negative campaigns of misinformation and exaggeration spread about them) where they have been repeatedly introduced only to quickly die off.Making fun of someone, for instance, who eats channel cats out of the Cuyahoga is silly, unless he's catching them in the lower-to Erie-stretch, they should be fine.Unlike Erie itself, where ALL catfish consumption from ALL parts of the lake is strongly advised against, yellow perch from the upper river are outstanding, both statistically and by taste.Like it or not.
> Not understanding or acknowledging the severe differences in the different stretches of the river (the "ranger" who said the water "downriver" of Cascade valley is actually cleaner than the upper reaches isn't going to be on Jeopardy any time soon)only leads to the silly generalities and comical stereotypes seen elsewhere on the thread.


 I would hate to tell ye man but above the Gorge isnt any cleaner. Remember they took down the Munroe Falls dan because of the Kent sewage plant . They havent stopped Kent from letting there overflow into the river .What they did is took down a few dams to make it flow faster. There are also a few companies that had permission to pollute at certain levels for many years. Sonoco was one of those companies that was allowed to pollute. I wouldnt say that the Cuyahoga has nice size pike . There used to be good numbers but the size never was there. If you talk to the dnr they will tell you that the small size is caused by pollution. Its the same with the smallies in the river. Most of the smallies growth stunted mainly because of the pollution. Most people dont realize when we catch 6" smallies on that river alot of the time they are much older than we realize.


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

I honestly don't mean to be contrary just for the sake of it, but serious fisherman need to at least be honest w/themselves and not worry about being confused by the facts.
Let me hit the boards for a few rebounds, easily confirmed by anyone who honestly wants to do the research. PM me and I'll promise to provide for you enough to easily show the following:
-I've too have heard of times that true northerns(not blue pike,actually a kind of junior-varsity walleye) were in Erie proper, not just scattered sparsely in Sandusky Bay and outside a tributary or two.The question is,where are they now? Few make sport of criticizing Erie, though it's complete consumption warnings list looks like an Atlas compared to those on even the lower Cuyahoga, even though the upper Cuyahoga has more overall species than Erie, another eye-opener. Pike of varying sizes thrive and reproduce throughout the Cuyahoga and have all but disappeared from Erie.Think about it.
-PikeDaddy-you obviously care about this issue, but badly need to do some reading.Smallies in rivers are all but always smaller than those in lakes, and it has little to do w/pollution.Those smaller bass can be much healthier than bigger lake ones. I'm sure you've noted that a 2lb. smallie from a river will carry around a 4lb. smallie from a lake.Gee, I wonder if that means the river is cleaner?And if you think the pike and smallies from the Cuyahoga are all small, you've been either fishing the stream/creek areas and/or using the wrong technique. Helen Keller could catch 2-3 lb. smallies from Edison Reservoir and it's because of depth and available forage, not because the water is cleaner than that in the valley, though it always tests that way, to be sure.
-You have a pike tournament at West Branch, I'll fish at the same time at my chosen spot(s) at the river, and I'll clean your clock every time.In fact, if I'm at West Branch and you're at the river-you'll whip me as well, including for size and total inches. A local TV show last year showed a number of pictures of Cuyahoga northerns caught over the years locally, after they caught several 30-40'' on the show on film.Several of those pictures used were of my brother and I. You could tell exactly where they were from the backround detail, and it sure wasn't West Branch. 
T-bane-the Cuyahoga Falls Historical Society(now downtown) has pictures and photos of HUGE northerns caught from the river in the 1800s and 1900s-long before East Branch as we know it existed.The next time you're at Rockin' on the River, take a brief break from your beer and river smellin' and stop by.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

homeworker said:


> I honestly don't mean to be contrary just for the sake of it, but serious fisherman need to at least be honest w/themselves and not worry about being confused by the facts.
> Let me hit the boards for a few rebounds, easily confirmed by anyone who honestly wants to do the research. PM me and I'll promise to provide for you enough to easily show the following:
> -I've too have heard of times that true northerns(not blue pike,actually a kind of junior-varsity walleye) were in Erie proper, not just scattered sparsely in Sandusky Bay and outside a tributary or two.The question is,where are they now? Few make sport of criticizing Erie, though it's complete consumption warnings list looks like an Atlas compared to those on even the lower Cuyahoga, even though the upper Cuyahoga has more overall species than Erie, another eye-opener. Pike of varying sizes thrive and reproduce throughout the Cuyahoga and have all but disappeared from Erie.Think about it.
> -PikeDaddy-you obviously care about this issue, but badly need to do some reading.Smallies in rivers are all but always smaller than those in lakes, and it has little to do w/pollution.Those smaller bass can be much healthier than bigger lake ones. I'm sure you've noted that a 2lb. smallie from a river will carry around a 4lb. smallie from a lake.Gee, I wonder if that means the river is cleaner?And if you think the pike and smallies from the Cuyahoga are all small, you've been either fishing the stream/creek areas and/or using the wrong technique. Helen Keller could catch 2-3 lb. smallies from Edison Reservoir and it's because of depth and available forage, not because the water is cleaner than that in the valley, though it always tests that way, to be sure.
> ...


 If you dont believe me call the dnr and ask a biologist. I have done my homework for many years along with lots of experience in that river.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

homeworker im not saying there not there.But a 30-40" pike is not a monster 4 sure. i used to catch many that big above the dam before it was tore down. As 4 the Monster pike pictures id LOVE to see those. please explain where i c them and i will go look.W.b. does have bigger pike just not the numbers as the hoga. and as to the 2-3 pound smallies falling from the sky? i know spots you can pull a few out of but u gotta get wet and they aint that easy. And you probably watched a show with Jack Kiser, who myself and several others had to deal with 4 years.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

wow collin and home have been attackin people all day lmao. you 2 need to fish more and relieve some stress instead of trying to piss the furthest in a worthless contest. 




got back from the chagrin today,maybe 10 mins in and i was bummin with a wet foot. as dedicated as i tend to be i toughed it out for a while. i couldnt take it and had to take dry socks from the other foot and then plastic bag it. hillbilly engineering pulled through and still had a blast. there were some skippers caught early and was slushie till like 1ish but still fishable. I managed 2 nice males in the afternoon and had a third on but the line broke. the dark one was delicious with fried potatos.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I remember a fellow posting about a stringer of channel cats he caught (and ate!) out of the Hoga this summer. I would think about it, but fortunately the wife and I filled the freezer with nice Lake Erie perch.


You werent saying about the stringer of cats i had this summer were you.... If so I got them way up tinkers creek! The differance between the hoga cats and tinkers cats is the smell of the meat,,,,, tinkers dont smell like a metal factory and the meat is nice and white!!!


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

Man Troutbane I wanna go Pike fishing w/ you! I'm not being a smart-ass or a jerk, but if you know places in Northeast Ohio where you can consistantly catch pike 36 inches and over then you got quite the spot! East Branch and the Cuyahoga are the only places in Northeast Ohio I've been able to catch consistently big Pike. I've caught a few at WestBranch pushing 40, but I don't know of too many places around here that wouldn't consider a 36-40 incher not to be a trophy from Northeast Ohio. Only place I personally have done better is Canada. Now granted those are MONSTER pike. But I'll take all the 30-40 inchers Northeast Ohio has to offer. But seriously let me know when you're going pike fishing, I wanna see what you consider a monster.


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

JJSTREETS... a 30-40" fish is a nice fish in ohio by all means. but not a monster by any means. and we used to gettem that big all the time that big ubove monroe in a boat b4 it came down. as 4 pike in northeast ohio, Westbranch has 40+ inch pike. attwood hasem and squiter too. so does the tusk river. i wasnt trying to be smart just saying that the hoga not biggest pike. and as 4 me... mostly i only gettem at w.b. when im casting 4 muskies in spring and fall.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Troutbane said:


> JJSTREETS... a 30-40" fish is a nice fish in ohio by all means. but not a monster by any means. and we used to gettem that big all the time that big ubove monroe in a boat b4 it came down. as 4 pike in northeast ohio, Westbranch has 40+ inch pike. attwood hasem and squiter too. so does the tusk river. i wasnt trying to be smart just saying that the hoga not biggest pike. and as 4 me... mostly i only gettem at w.b. when im casting 4 muskies in spring and fall.


 I have to back up what troutbane is saying. I have pike fished with troutbane in the past . We used to get 30" very consistently. Aslo yes we do get some nice pike at West Branch while muskie fishing.


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

Troutbane I had no intentions in anything I said. I didn't think anything about what you were saying either. I was seriously saying I want to go Pike fishing w/ you! My biggest Pike is 43" from the Hoga and it was above the Monroe Falls dam before they tore it down, and I've caught lots between 36-40 inches at East Branch and while fishing the Hoga. And I have have hooked 3 36+ from West Branch "by accident" while bass fishing. I wasn't doubting you or downgrading your post in anyway. I don't exactly fish for them alot, but always thought I did pretty decent on my success until I saw your post. That's all. I still average about 20-25 pike a year from the Hoga 30inches or better. I fish stretches form East Branch downstream to Monroe Falls. And then from Monroe to Cuyahoga Falls quite a bit.From my Northeast Ohio pike fishing experience I have just considered anything over 36" to be a decent pike. And like I said after going to Canada I can see where you're saying 40 inches isn't a "monster". Just wanted to make sure you knew I wasn't implying anything w/ my post. All good intentions here. So are there waters around here numbers of pike over 40inches???????


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

JJstreets.... I dont get many pike anymore. The only place i used to TARGET them was the hoga. And ive never got 1 43" like you from the hoga. I always thought there was 1 that big in the edison pool but never gottem. So no bud, i dont got the pike spots.. I had access to a richy rich private lake years ago that held VERY large numbers of chain pickerel.( the ones that get over a pound). It was cable lake in canton. I was a teenageer the few times i got to fish it and to go back there with what i know now. The first time there i had my line snapped 10+ times using lizards or worms and wondering if trilene wasnt my fave mono anymore. and then i saw a pikerel. I would do many things to fish that lake again. Oh, u got access to silver lake? few nice pike in there.


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

My aunt works for the country club over there at Silver Lake and has mentioned to me about fishing there, but I've yet to take her up on it. Maybe next year I'll do that and give it a try. Ever heard any stories or know how they do in Silver Lake??


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

yea big bass there friend and i used to fish there before he moved the lily pads produce biggins


----------



## leisurefisher (Oct 26, 2009)

The Producer said:


> wow collin and home have been attackin people all day lmao. you 2 need to fish more and relieve some stress instead of trying to piss the furthest in a worthless contest.


I just wanted to take a moment to thank everybody (almost) who has participated in this most interesting thread. "Collin" and "home" in particular clearly raised the usual posting quality to a new level. I do not think a reasoned and obviously informed response reflects an "attack." I, for one, found their insights anything but worthless.
TB: P.S. Sure didn't take long after the Kiser's sold their store for so many of us to wish we still had them to "deal with."


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

when the thread is about steelhead, pike and bass facts are worthless


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

This thread is about steelhead?


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thats what i was thinking as well , STEELHEAD FELLA'S

'TIS THE SEASON FOR CHROME

good luck to everyone here, no matter what your quarry may be.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

December is an awesome month to hammer the steelhead, but the pike are also hitting just fine; I caught this one today from the Tusc. 

It's a rare day when you can fish steelhead in Ohio and not see another fisherman all day. It is unusual for me to see any other fishermen when river fishing for pike this time of year. 

JJSTREETS - 43" is an awesome pike. I've been chasing Ohio pike for 3 years, and have not yet broken the 40" mark.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That is still a very nice river Pike man. Good job.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

What are you guys using to catch these 30-40 inch pike? I've been fishing the river between Monroe Falls and Cascade Valley for 10 years and my best is only 31"! 

I liked the bait shop that Kiser had after he sold it. I wish they would have re-opened. Wasn't it a fire there that closed the shop?

As far as stocking steel in the Hoga, I'm all for it. I'll bet ODNR is waiting for the SR 82 spillway to come down first. 

My dad has tried catfish from the edison pool. He said it tasted awful. I have yet to catch a channel cat from the Hoga. 

Troutbane-What did the Metroparks rangers give you a ticket for? I've never had any trouble there. 

Anyone ever catch a bowfin from the Hoga? I've caught 5 out of there through the years. All about 2-3 lbs and all in the same hole.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The hoga is dirty just as with any other river in the state. But some of us are trying to change that rather than complain about it. I was a safety boater and instructor on this trip this summer.
http://media.www.kentnewsnet.com/me...tml&sourcedomain=www.kentnewsnet.com&facebook

An estimated 4-5 tons of trash was pulled out (there is still more out there) of the river in Kent, Stow, Monrow Falls, and the C-Falls by a effort by the cities and sourounding cities and Kent State students. We are planing on doing it every year. Made me sad to see how much fishing line was out there.

Anyones welcome!


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

Tresspassing, U arent allowed to fish under the dam. The same old errosion issue theve been pushin 4 years....... And there is a new baitshop in the falls. Id like to say hes a very nice guy compared to Kiser. Oh and Bibler owned it after Kiser till the fire, it didnt diapear with Kiser 4 sure. But its on the corner of monroe falls ave and bailey. Not much tackle but they got minnes/wax/mags and thats what counts right now.


----------



## ashjoy617 (Jan 8, 2009)

The biggest pike I've got out of the hoga since they took out the dam was 32", but I don't have much experience fishing for pike.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks for the location of the new shop t-bane. for those who fish the portage lakes area, the ''Pipe Rack" on the corner of manchester and wilbeth also carries minnies waxworm's crawlers, ect. and the have a decent selection of tackle.
i like to give the mom and pop stores as much buisness as i can , it cant be easy competeing with the big guys


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I lost a 30+ at the boat just a day ago. Was the most disappointing loss I've ever had on the Hoga. To the boat, took of the gloves to grab him, and he made his run and broke the line. I only use 4-6 test on the Hoga, that day was 4. 

Thats one that im gonna remember for a loooong time.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Wouldnt you expect some disappointment using 4# test for Pike fishing?


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

When you fish the part of the river i fish, 4-6 pound is about all you can expect to get away with.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

i had a friend that worked at the tackle shack long time ago from the time it was underneath the other place till on top next to the custodian store we used to all fish the river till dam came down and since then i hadnt fished it till like last year just stuck with the metro parks.....does anyone know if they still have trout derbies at the pond across from waterworks


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

sorry to butt in but how can I make a new post?not seeing the usual ?


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

bephotographs said:


> i had a friend that worked at the tackle shack long time ago from the time it was underneath the other place till on top next to the custodian store we used to all fish the river till dam came down and since then i hadnt fished it till like last year just stuck with the metro parks.....does anyone know if they still have trout derbies at the pond across from waterworks


 They took that pond out.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

its still there was last month i remember they dredged it


----------



## JJSTREETS (Nov 17, 2009)

We were at the Waterworks playground in November and they still hadn't filled it back up. It was there but there wasn't any water in it!


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

JJSTREETS said:


> We were at the Waterworks playground in November and they still hadn't filled it back up. It was there but there wasn't any water in it!


 They don't intend to fill it back up . They plan on it being a creek. What you see is what its going to be.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

really when did all of this start taking place we are talking about the park across street that has the little spillway n whatnot are they going to put anything in creek? can anyone post a pic of whats going on?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I went by that pond across from water works park last month. It's definitely a stream now. They tore down part of the concrete spillway to make it a stream.


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

I pulled a 7 pound steelie out of the Hoga about 1/4 mile downstream of the falls next to the Lizard about 6 years ago. We were catching a bunch of smallies that day on ultralight spinning gear. All the yuppies were looking at us weird cuz we were fishing. I was throwing a white curly tail grub and I thought I had a snag, but when I saw that chrome flash when it rolled I knew it was on  I fought it for an honest 10 minutes on my ultralight and 6lb test. Great fight. That's the only one I ever saw, but I haven't been there in years. So I can say that they were there a few years ago.


----------



## The Producer (Nov 5, 2009)

i have 2 next door neighbors that work for the city. they didnt tear down anything to make anything. the dam for that pond broke after the dredged it. the water pressure was too much after all the added gallons. they tried to repair it twice, but in order to fix it they need to tear everything out including part of the road and build a whole new dam. after their meetings they concluded that it would cost too much for the few trout in the spring.
there are a few ideas of what to do with it, but none cost effective.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hi mike... just 4 the record. the dam/spillway was tore down due to heavy rains [flood] in 08' that washed over munroefalls ave. and washed most of the volley ball courts into the swimming area. major big bucks to clean up. so some genius down town felt it was cheaper to remove the dam than fix the problem [build up the banks & remove asphalt from storm drain openings] but atleast i still have the memories of iceskating on the pond as a kid. :}


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

wow maybe its been longer since i was there this is amazing news so nothing is going on with the creek? where does it begin i cant remember i followed it once when i was like 13 i remember that the trout would hang out in that creek before the lake for a little while after the derbies i didnt know if they did them or not the last one i went to was for the boy scout in 5th grade so for all i know i could have been blowing smoke that creek with some work could make something great


----------



## jonnyspeed (Mar 11, 2007)

Lewis said:


> Wouldnt you expect some disappointment using 4# test for Pike fishing?


Not necessarily... Seen guys in the ocean fishing for Tarpon on 4#. Just have to set the drag and be prepared for a long fight. I prefer fishing light weight tackle if at all possible. It makes for a more exciting fight to me. This year I landed a 5 lb smallie and an 8 lb LM on my ultralight and 6# test. Both were memories I'll have for life. Last year I landed several 28-36 inch Pike on the same rig. The only time that rig let me down was on a Muskie in Wisconsin that I estimate was 44-48 inches. I fought him for a few minutes then he jumped, shook his head and broke the line. Overall it's my favorite rig though. Try it, you might like it


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

jonnyspeed: google the term lactic acid buildup and catch and release fishing, or something to that effect. Or search lactic acid on this site maybe. It's something i wasn't aware of until fairly recently myself. If you plan to release the fish you catch, particularly large older ones, get the proper gear. Longer battles can stress trophy fish to the point of death sometimes, even if they swim away seemingly unharmed.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

trapperjon said:


> hi mike... just 4 the record. the dam/spillway was tore down due to heavy rains [flood] in 08' that washed over munroefalls ave. and washed most of the volley ball courts into the swimming area. major big bucks to clean up. so some genius down town felt it was cheaper to remove the dam than fix the problem [build up the banks & remove asphalt from storm drain openings] but atleast i still have the memories of iceskating on the pond as a kid. :}


If there was a flooding problem, then the city probably decided it was better to use that pond as a detention basin than as a fishing pond. By lowering the water level and making it a stream, they increased the area available for detention and eliminated the need to rebuild the dam spillway. Everyone downstream of the pond is better off for it. The streambank vegetation will grow back quickly and look nice in the park at least. The pond was not a good quality fishing spot anyways. I design detention basins for a living, so I can see their reasoning. I've also attended one of the trout derbies with my daughter.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Only problem I've had with light test is pike cutting the line.
If I'm using 4-6# test, I stick with hairpin spinner baits. 
Hopefully, keeps the teeth off the line...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

LOL @ this thread. Got a few guys who actually know what they're talking about trying to enrich some typical Northern Ohio hard-headers. Some of the 'facts' and grapevine rumors about the 'Hoga are hilarious.

Keep eating your Lake Erie fish guys, it's obviously contaminated with something!! 

Columbus OUT!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> LOL @ this thread. Got a few guys who actually know what they're talking about trying to enrich some typical Northern Ohio hard-headers. Some of the 'facts' and grapevine rumors about the 'Hoga are hilarious.


LOL @ this post. Some college boy in Columbus thinks he knows more than those whose fished this river from the headwaters to the tailwaters.

Sure Mushi, Come on up after a nice rain and you can go wading while dodging the condoms, turds, syringes and tampons.

Wonder when these "facts" were generated-during no rain, no overflow times-or where on the river were these "facts" generated-upper clean stretches north of Hiram?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> Sure Mushi, Come on up after a nice rain and you can go wading while dodging the condoms, turds, syringes and tampons.


Don't worry, I have the Scioto for that

And yes, I do know a lot more about the ecology of the Hoga, judging by some of the posts. Didn't say fishing. But if you want to have a fish off sometime, I am always down to show some old timers a thing or two:T

PS. I'm not a college boy anymore. Some areas of Ohio still offer employment luckily


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I've fished the Front St. Section of the Hoga at least 40 times this year...i can honestly say the river is fairly clean that way. Also fished the valley my fair share, even during heavy rain i can never say that i've seen the picture painted in some of these posts.

The Hoga was once a crap hole, but if you haven't seen it with your own eyes these last few years, it's on it's way to becoming a different place.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

lewzer-hiram area drasticly cleaner because i was fishing kent not to long ago and it was filthy maybe it was just that day but this thread has brought up many discusions lol i really want to check this new stream out that was created see how it looks it will be weird not seeing that pond as i drive by


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Come on up after a nice rain and you can go wading


Why would you try to fish the river after a heavy rain anyhow????

You are right. It's the heavy rain events that really make the river get nasty for a few days.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

WillyDub said:


> I've fished the Front St. Section of the Hoga at least 40 times this year...i can honestly say the river is fairly clean that way. Also fished the valley my fair share, even during heavy rain i can never say that i've seen the picture painted in some of these posts.
> 
> The Hoga was once a crap hole, but if you haven't seen it with your own eyes these last few years, it's on it's way to becoming a different place.


I agree. Ive fished the Hoga and dont seem to recall seeing needles, condoms, or tampons floating around, just the usual beer cans and crawler containers. Maybe im not looking hard enough.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

The Hubble telescope can't see what is no longer there,Yaj. Even the worst part of the river-in the valley- no longer contains anywhere near what those that don't want others fishing "their" river continue to desperately attribute to it, and notice how they infer that this is regularly the situation throughout all parts of the river, never separating one part from the other.
I will never understand such selfishness.At least the pms I'm getting show they're not fooling much of anybody anymore,people are just too informed nowadays.
Perhaps the Global Warming alarmists can find some work for them...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Haha wow. Someone is about to feel the wrath. 

PS: Trash doesn't attribute to poor water quality as much as you think. It is just aesthetically displeasing. Plenty of darters and crayfish calling beercans home, and plenty of smallies/rockbass using old tires to spawn in!


----------



## homeworker (Oct 3, 2005)

Mush/Woodie;
How dare you try to confuse these guys with the facts.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've fished the Front St. Section of the Hoga at least 40 times this year...i can honestly say the river is fairly clean that way. Also fished the valley my fair share, even during heavy rain i can never say that i've seen the picture painted in some of these posts.
> 
> The Hoga was once a crap hole, but if you haven't seen it with your own eyes these last few years, it's on it's way to becoming a different place.





> I agree. Ive fished the Hoga and dont seem to recall seeing needles, condoms, or tampons floating around, just the usual beer cans and crawler containers. Maybe im not looking hard enough.



Maybe you all are not fishing in the areas that was being talked about??
Kent to Cuyahoga Falls is a different river than the Akron Cascade downriver area.
The area above Rockwell is another story in itself.


Check out the map of the locations of Akron's CSO.

http://www.ci.akron.oh.us/CSO/CSOmap.htm

Click on each of the locations for a picture of the combined sewer overflow.

That's why I won't fish downstream from the Gorge/Cascade metropark areas.
But the river should be getting cleaner in the next few years without the raw sewage and everything else people put down the toilets flowing into the river and the Little Cuyahoga.


http://www.stormwaterauthority.org/library/view_article.aspx?id=1373


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

So you are essentially pointing out the VERY worst parts of the river, but using blanket statements during most of the other posts.

The area of the river you refer to has been under EPA scrutiny for years and finally has made some head way in getting things cleaned up.

Personally i could care less if you fish MY river, more fish for me. But paint a proper picture when you speak of it. You make it seem like you are wading through a pool of filth with every step when in fact you are simply wading a river that happens to run through major metro, and has been on it's way back for some time.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Maybe you all are not fishing in the areas that was being talked about??
> Kent to Cuyahoga Falls is a different river than the Akron Cascade downriver area.
> The area above Rockwell is another story in itself.
> 
> ...


 Finally some facts ...Thanks Lewzer


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

WillyDub said:


> So you are essentially pointing out the VERY worst parts of the river, but using blanket statements during most of the other posts.
> 
> The area of the river you refer to has been under EPA scrutiny for years and finally has made some head way in getting things cleaned up.
> 
> Personally i could care less if you fish MY river, more fish for me. But paint a proper picture when you speak of it. You make it seem like you are wading through a pool of filth with every step when in fact you are simply wading a river that happens to run through major metro, and has been on it's way back for some time.


 The very worst parts of what causes the problems such as the sewer plant over flow , the storm drains and littering idiots. I am not going to cry about a few beer cans floating down the river , but when I see tampons washed up on shore that means our **** is getting there somewhere. If I am going to eat the fish out of the Cuyahoga I might as well stock my toilet with trout. I would hate to see what the sediment actually contains after 150 years of this.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.epa.gov/region5/news/features/cuyahoga40th.html

Enjoy


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

WillyDub said:


> http://www.epa.gov/region5/news/features/cuyahoga40th.html
> 
> Enjoy


 There has been improvement. but there is a heck of a long way to go. When it no longer smells and I don't see a tampon for a whole year , I might reconsider.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

First of all, kudos to "Lewser" for an obviously caring and honest clarification-for most of us.
To Pikedaddy: you congratulated Lewser on his info and even his acknowledgement of the severe differences in the different sections of the river.Good start.most of us know the upper river consistently out-tests many area lakes, as always.The severe problem lies from the Little Cuyahoga on down;
Bulletin:rivers have a nagging tendency to flow downstream. The sediment from the upper reaches , as the EPA stated, is not the main worry, except for siltation, as w/Munroe Falls.For the concerns you've stated to eventually impact the Upper river, the valley stream would have to reverse itself and eventually climb the 70ft.' Gorge Dam.Please alert the media upon Moses' return.
Eventually, ALL the negative effluents from ALL the tributaries end up dumping in one place: Lake Erie, which already has more severe warnings at its best than the Cuyahoga does in it's worst valley stretch.
Needles, serringes, and other hospital waste regularly wash into neat piles easily observed on many north shore summer beaches-if they are permitted by the EPA to be open at any given time to begin with.Any of us that have spent any tme at all up there have repeatedly witnessed as much. Believe me, a random prophlyactic or rogue tampon or two would be positively refreshing by comparison.
Yet somehow we never see the likes of PikeDaddy or the Producer posting frantic warnings about Erie (where I still fish a lot, by the way, though I find the fish from the Upper Cuyahoga consistently healthier, and w/o consumption warnings of any kind))and gleefully describing the different offenses they encounter, with lurid detail, and making sure everyone hears them warn against eating fish from there.
And we never will.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

collinwoodie said:


> First of all, kudos to "Lewser" for an obviously caring and honest clarification-for most of us.
> To Pikedaddy: you congratulated Lewser on his info and even his acknowledgement of the severe differences in the different sections of the river.Good start.most of us know the upper river consistently out-tests many area lakes, as always.The severe problem lies from the Little Cuyahoga on down;
> Bulletin:rivers have a nagging tendency to flow downstream. The sediment from the upper reaches , as the EPA stated, is not the main worry, except for siltation, as w/Munroe Falls.For the concerns you've stated to eventually impact the Upper river, the valley stream would have to reverse itself and eventually climb the 70ft.' Gorge Dam.Please alert the media upon Moses' return.
> Eventually, ALL the negative effluents from ALL the tributaries end up dumping in one place: Lake Erie, which already has more severe warnings at its best than the Cuyahoga does in it's worst valley stretch.
> ...


 As much as I would like to argue back and forth with Collinwoodie on here who obviously has more time than me . I will be busy rigging my gear and fishing . There comes a point in these threads where they stop going anywhere . This is usually caused by a few guys who just have to piss farther than the other . I am done with this thread , I will be to busy fishing.

I am curious if some people on here actually even go fishing or just talk about it on the computer. Have fun arguing I will be fishing.


----------



## collinwoodie (Sep 23, 2005)

Best of luck, and be careful.


----------



## bephotographs (Aug 24, 2009)

i was just thinking about that 303 dam and had always thought it was just rocks until i heard it was a dam this spot is extremely dirty at times the big drain pipe empties but also holds nice sized rock bass and across the way that part of the canal or whatever it is across there holds big bass and i had something big on other side of the bridge looked huge tried to pull it out from the cliff which is like 20 ft and it shook hard and broke my line and the line was 6lb so i will always fish it i love that spot lots of good fishing


----------

